# Il piacere dell’onestà » di Pirandello



## Minerva (18 Ottobre 2011)

*Luigi Pirandello è un « ardito» del teatro. Le sue commedie ,sono tante bombe a mano che scoppiano nei cervelli degli spettatori e producono crolli di banalità, rovine di sentimenti, di pensiero. Luigi Pirandello ha il merito grande di far, per lo meno, balenare delle immagini di vita che escono fuori dagli schemi soliti della tradizione, e che però non possono iniziare una nuova tradizione, non possono essere imitate, non possono determinare il cliché di moda. C’è nelle sue commedie uno sforzo di pensiero astratto che tende a concretarsi sempre in rappresentazione, e quando riesce, dà frutti insoliti nel teatro italiano, d’una plasticità e d’una evidenza fantastica, mirabile. Così avviene nei tre atti del Piacere dell’onestà. Il Pirandello vi rappresenta un uomo che vive la vita pensata, la vita come programma, la vita come « pura forma ». Non è un uomo comune questo Angelo Baldovino. È stato un briccone, è un relitto, secondo le apparenze. Non è, in verità, che un uomo verso il quale la società ha avuto il torto di essere tale per cui la « pura forma » è in realtà adeguata al resto della realtà. Il Baldovino si innesta nella commedia in un ambiente favorevole e vive la sua vita. Diventa il marito legale di una nobile signorina che è stata resa madre da un uomo ammogliato. Accetta la parte, ponendosi degli obblighi di onestà, e ponendone agli altri, e sviluppa il suo pensiero. Diventa subito ingombrante: il suo pensiero si  realizza per sé, ma scombussola tutto l’ambiente e arriva a questo punto morto preveduto dal Baldovino, ma paradossale per gli altri; è necessario che il marchese Fabio, il seduttore, diventi ladro, perché la « pura forma » si sviluppi in tutta la sua logica, e Baldovino appaia essere il ladro, pur rimanendo accertato per tutti gli interessati che il vero ladro è il marchese, e che non impunemente si accettano dei contratti in cui la logica e la volontà uno deciso a rispettarla, sono elementi essenziali. Arrivati a questo punto di scomposizione e di dissoluzione psicologica, la commedia ha uno svolto pericoloso, e un po’ confuso.  Le reazioni sentimentali hanno il sopravvento: la bricconeria effettiva del marchese Fabio prende un risalto di una evidenza umoristica catastrofica, e la moglie putativa diventa moglie effettiva e appassionata del Baldovino, che non è un briccone un galantuomo, ma solo un uomo che vuole essere l’uno e l’altro, e sa essere effettivamente galantuomo, lavoratore, perché queste parole non sono che attributi contingenti di un assoluto che solo il pensiero e la volontà creano e alimentano.*


----------

